# Just how much screwed am I?



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Well as usual, only had this car since April and now I'm going to find my *** crawling on the ground everyday from here on out trying to see if the underbody of a NEWER car is rusting out thanks to these *** at this local chevy dealer. I buy new cars especially in ohio so I won't have to worry about crap like this but I go in for routine service and get a car torn to pieces in return. Only someone foolish especially in the northeast doesn't know the importance of sealed undamaged rocker panels and pinch welds. I specifically tell these dudes to make sure they lift the car correctly and what this unprofessional does is gauge my pinch welds and dents my rockers with the floor post lift. 

The dealer has agreed to repair free of charge but that isn't reassuring. Why? Because everyone knows that nothing beats a factory finish especially on suck a sensitive area that is exposed to such harsh elements. They will have some body shop repair it and the paint will likely peel months later and have to be redone. If I'm not mistaken GM has a special procedure / technology they use to paint and treat the underbody at factory some body shops do not have the ability to do. So what are they likely to do in regards to repair??










id love to also have a response from one of the GM people on here to specifically hear how this is to be handled and what do they do at the factory when originally painting the underbody portion of the car? Also to remove the dents on the underside of a rocker panel, what needs to be done? You can see the dent in the right side of the pic on the rocker just adjacent to the damaged weld. The paint is chipped and cracking (spider type cracks) on the rocker but you can't see in the photo.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you laugh yet ? I trust you have a great deal of experience when it comes to preparing for the winter season.
There are reputable body shops man so keep them informed of your concerns , and do be polite in this process .


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Well the weld seems to be intact so there's no frame damage on the vehicle thankfully, at least according to NAAA guidelines. Besides the paint work I would say you're not that screwed.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Man that really sucks. I would be ticked off too if that happened to my car. But like Brian said, be sure to handle it politely to get better results. Hope they fix it to your satisfaction.

Easy on the language, we try to keep pretty civil.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

You mean to tell me these guys actually put me at risk of having my car marked as frame damaged almost?? What about the small debts under the rocker panels? The are like door ding type debts with small chips only to the primer. What painting method would they use to repair this???


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Snappa said:


> You mean to tell me these guys actually put me at risk of having my car marked as frame damaged almost?? What about the small debts under the rocker panels? The are like door ding type debts with small chips only to the primer. What painting method would they use to repair this???


Yes, they did put you at risk, however if it was they must inform you of frame damage before you buy otherwise you can arbitrate the car. If there is ample room and access a PDR, paint-less dent removal, can be performed. The chips can be filled in using a squeegee fill method.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hammer, 2X4, tap it out, put paint on it. Unscrewed. Better yet make them do it. If they unbend and paint it I think you are worrying about nothing.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I do appreciate everyone's input and also apologize for my rage earlier. I feel better about the situation. Also you guys emphasizing that I should come at them in a calm manner so the problem can be fixed better is a plus. I honestly thought I was going through these things at these dealers because I in fact wasn't speaking up enough. Before and after the situation I was very calm about it. I've never been the type to come into a shop or dealer telling them how to do their job or specifically how to do things that should be common sense, even though I have the right. I know the people Are working hard and im not trying frustrate them even further by giving them a list of commands making them feel stupid. This was the first time I mentioned to any service writer that I wanted them to make sure my car isn't scratched In anyway because of bad past experiences. He seemed as if he completely understood and he didnt seem offended by me asking that. I even then mentioned to take extra care when lifting the vehicle. I guess stuff just happens. I'm just hoping for a correct repair.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Also a pinch weld is certainly not frame damage.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

From the picture it looks like it is just cosmetic so easily fixed and something you can keep an eye on for future rust. There appears to be no damage into and beyond the welded seam and over the years I've seen many cars with mangled pinch welds from floor jacks that caused no problems. Be glad they didn't drop it from the lift, I've seen that happen before.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It'll be an easy fix.....as said earlier this is sort of a block of wood/hammer/touch up deal and really I highlight the touch up part.
Avoid having the entire rocker refinished only because you want to avoid breaking the factory finish (for repainting purposes).

It is customary to lift at the rocker seam as long as the lift pad is left in the flat position (just mentioning, not recommending due to paint damage) but if you look at the photo you can see the actual lift pad point in the background.
Since one actually has to get down on hands and knees to set the rack to contact these points, many go the lazy, can't see it from my house mentality, and just go for the seam, the same as the scissor jack that came with the car does.
In this case though, the pad adaptor was flipped up and put all the weight on a 1" long section.....your photo shows the result.
That adaptor is only to be flipped up when it is used on a vehicle with a actual frame, like a pickup truck or full size van.

So, for the next time, when you are asked to sign the service ticket at write up, but before the job is handed out, write on the ticket these words...'Owner will inspect pinch weds for hoist damage before accepting car).
The mechanic is given this copy and your handwitten note will be seen by him/her.

For now, just get it reformed and touched up.....the tires will throw enouph rocks at the rocker over time to keep you busy touching things up.

Rob


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you for the tips. This block of wood and hammer method you guys mention, is this in regard to repairing the dent on the underside of the rocker panel it's self or is it in regards to the pinch weld damage? How does it not damage the paint using these tools?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Also a pinch weld is certainly not frame damage.


Only if the weld is separated it is frame damaged.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to read about this frustrating experience that you had at the dealership Snappa. 

The best thing to do is submit a dealer complaint if you are not satisfied with the service that they provided you. I can also call them tomorrow to make sure that they repair everything properly and in a timely manner. If you are interested in my assistance please send me a private message and we will go from there. I look forward to hearing from you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Snappa - take Jackie up on her offer. It's amazing how much better some dealerships get when they know GM is watching.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Something similar (worse) happened with my fiances 2013 dart while it was in for service at Brunswick auto mart. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I would like to take you up on this offer. How do I send a private message on here?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Did they repair it??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Snappa said:


> I would like to take you up on this offer. How do I send a private message on here?


Find Jackie's post. Click on the Chevrolet Customer Service to open a pop up menu. Then click on Private Message.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

You are within your rights to call your insurance and let them work it out with the dealership that caused the damage. You are in no way required to let them fix it. I had a similar issue happen to an old Datsun 620 I had. It was just painted and a shop smacked it into the concrete pole. Luckily the shop doing the work on the truck also happens to be one of the better body shops in Sac and they fixed it up good and made everything right.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

goinovr said:


> You are within your rights to call your insurance and let them work it out with the dealership that caused the damage. You are in no way required to let them fix it. I had a similar issue happen to an old Datsun 620 I had. It was just painted and a shop smacked it into the concrete pole. Luckily the shop doing the work on the truck also happens to be one of the better body shops in Sac and they fixed it up good and made everything right.


If you do insurance you may be looking at bigger premiums but even worse that is going on the autoFaqs and counts as a collision so there goes your resale value, so I would say let them fix it and if u see rust sell it! If your worried


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I read your message and sent a reply Snappa!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

